# Senior Food



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Why the need to change to a senior diet?


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

She seems to be getting overwight she is 72 pounds and she isnt as actived as she was.
The vet told that a golden that is 8 years old or older is considered a senior.
She is eating wellness core food now witch is a high proten food.
I noticed the senior foods have much lower proten in them.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been researching and researching this myself. I have an almost 10 year old who could stand to lose 5-7 lbs and is not as active as he once was. He is also slower on our walks and slower getting up, in general, on some days.

I've considered every brand--and I do mean every brand. I also debated on Senior foods or not. 

I don't know if I'm right or not, but I just picked up a bag of the Chicken Soup Senior dog food for my boy. 

I liked that the protein level was decent (22%)--the fat was still decent (12%) and the price is decent ($40 for 35 lbs). 

I also like that the food doesn't have soy/corn/wheat--which I always avoid in foods anyway. 

After researching, discussing with my vet and the pet food store person--this was what I felt I needed to try at this time. I'll give it a month or two--and we'll see how it's going. Hopefully in the right direction. Again, I don't know if this is right, but my hope is he'll shed a couple of pounds, he'll feel as good as he can and he'll like the food. And while some debate the fact that glucosamine/chrondroitan in food doesn't do a bit of good, I figure it can't hurt, either.

Good luck to you. I'll be interested in seeing what you decide and comparing notes on our journeys.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wanted to share this with you too--a member (Golden Camper, I believe, please forgive me if I'm wrong) sent this link to me to help in researching. I found it very helpful and hope you will too. 

DogAware.com Articles: Diets for Senior Dogs


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Does your current food come in a senior formula?

If not, I would look at the ingredients of your current food, see what the primary protein and grain are, and try to find a senior formula (or light formula) that is similar.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Why do you think that increasing the carbohydrate percentage by quite a bit and lowering the protein and fat will produce weight loss?

Current literature in canine nutrition points to feeding a quality, moderate protein level meat-based diet as important for preserving muscle tone in senior dogs.

Read items #4 and #5 in this article: http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/dog-care/feeding-older-dogs.aspx

Also, read the summary and conclusion paragraph at the end of this article: files.championpetfoods.com/Pet-Food-Safety-Dietary-Protein.pdf

My Bentley, age 11 yrs. never eats kibble below 26% protein and 15% fat. He is mildly to moderately active with very mild arthritis. I carefully measure how much food I give him - about2 1/4 cups per day depending on which brand I'm feeding at the moment. When I tried lower protein and lower fat foods he actually gained weight and lost muscle tone.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

MyBentley said:


> Why do you think that increasing the carbohydrate percentage by quite a bit and lowering the protein and fat will produce weight loss?
> 
> Current literature in canine nutrition points to feeding a quality, moderate protein level meat-based diet as important for preserving muscle tone in senior dogs.
> 
> ...


Something I will definitely keep in mind--however, just because it works for Bentley doesn't necessarily mean it will work for every dog. That is why choosing/finding the right dog food can be tough.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky was almost 13 when he passed from cancer. I never changed his food. Just gave veggies as a treat instead of high calorie treats.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

How about just feed her less and exercise more?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> Something I will definitely keep in mind--however, just because it works for Bentley doesn't necessarily mean it will work for every dog. That is why choosing/finding the right dog food can be tough.


That's why I gave the links to the two articles in my post #7. It is information geared towards the average senior dog - not just my dog. I added my own experience to personalize the information. I'm sure there are others on the board who could give similar experiences. 

I don't really see any logic in how eating greater amounts of rice, corn or any of the other starches in a senior formula is going to promote weight loss. When you feed really low protein and low fat, that is what you end up with: more starch and carbs. 

Human and canine nutrition do have differences, but I've never heard of senior humans trying to keep weight off by lowering their protein and upping the amount of rice, potatoes, etc. Typically it's by eating fewer calories and making the food as nutrient dense as possible. Plus exercising.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

MyBentley said:


> That's why I gave the links to the two articles in my post #7. It is information geared towards the average senior dog - not just my dog. I added my own experience to personalize the information. I'm sure there are others on the board who could give similar experiences.
> 
> I don't really see any logic in how eating greater amounts of rice, corn or any of the other starches in a senior formula is going to promote weight loss. When you feed really low protein and low fat, that is what you end up with: more starch and carbs.
> 
> Human and canine nutrition do have differences, but I've never heard of senior humans trying to keep weight off by lowering their protein and upping the amount of rice, potatoes, etc. Typically it's by eating fewer calories and making the food as nutrient dense as possible. Plus exercising.


I saw the articles--but I also saw this: 

DogAware.com Articles: Diets for Senior Dogs

Which leads me to believe there are some good Senior diet choices--and there are some bad Senior choices. 

With that said--my other dogs are (also) 10 and 6--but I haven't/won't consider Senior diets for them at this time--and maybe not ever. I don't think *they* need it. But my golden is slowing down--and when we walk, he is slower--not as enthusiastic about going as hard as he used to be. Not as into playing fetch as he used to be. But he still likes to eat. I have cut him back and while he is far from obese and very healthy--I want it to stay that way. So I'm looking at all of my options in an effort to make him as comfortable, as healthy and as happy for as long as I possibly can. And this was what I felt was the next step to try. 

I even said myself I'm not sure that this is the right thing--and if it's not, I won't be afraid to admit it. But after reading the link I provided, I figured it couldn't hurt and was worth a shot. Time will tell.

Thanks for your input. I don't want to appear as if I'm arguing with you because I'm truly not. I've personally stressed myself over what is best for him for some time and am trying hard.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

I looked at a lot of senior foods on line and think I am going to try the 
*Chicken Soup For The Dog Lovers Soul ( SENIOR )*
*Protein = 22%*
*Fat = 12%*
The food looks good so I think I will give it a try


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Running Star said:


> I looked at a lot of senior foods on line and think I am going to try the
> *Chicken Soup For The Dog Lovers Soul ( SENIOR )*
> *Protein = 22%*
> *Fat = 12%*
> The food looks good so I think I will give it a try


That's what I'm trying too! Good luck to you!


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Hope the Chicken Soup Senior works for your dogs. If, after a month or so, you find the coat or skin getting a little dry from the lower fat %, you could try supplementing with some unrefined coconut oil which has worked well for quite a few people.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

My dog refused the CS senior. 

So I decided to quit worrying about it once and for all and put him back on the Fromm Duck/Sweet potato and cut his portion back. And pick up the girls food when they are done so he can't help them clean it up. 

I know it works and I'm tired of stressing over it when I know he does great on the Fromm. 

Hope it works for your dog, Running Star.  I still think it's a good food, but if my dog won't eat it, he won't get any benefits from it!


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

If I get out today I will buy a small bag of it and see if my girl will eat it


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> My dog refused the CS senior.
> 
> So I decided to quit worrying about it once and for all and put him back on the Fromm Duck/Sweet potato and cut his portion back. And pick up the girls food when they are done so he can't help them clean it up.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an excellent idea to stick with a great food your dog does well on and just adjust the portion . . . probably something I should do with myself as I'm not in my so young years anymore.


----------



## ssteuart (Feb 2, 2012)

We just switched our girls (12 and 6) to raw, and I gotta say they are loving it, and they are doing so much better on it. We also supplement with Coconut oil as well.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

MyBentley said:


> Sounds like an excellent idea to stick with a great food your dog does well on and just adjust the portion . . . probably something I should do with myself as I'm not in my so young years anymore.


Thanks--and thank you for all of the info you provided as well. 

I should do the same, myself! lol.


----------



## mapman (May 22, 2011)

My 13 year old does very well on Wellness Senior. I feed her a little less than a cup twice daily. I also supplement it with cooked chicken or a partial egg.

We walk every morning and go fishing, duck hunting or to the ark every weekend. She weighs 55 lbs.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

Got my girl her first bag of ( Chicken Soup Senior Food )
she loves it.
I will continue feeding her it and see how she dose on it.


----------



## Running Star (Nov 4, 2011)

Been feeding my girl ( *Chicken Soup Senior Food *) for about a week now
She loves it .
Her poop is larger then it was with the ( *WELLNESS CORE FOOD *)
But she seams to enjoy pooping now after she poops she will scrach the ground with her paws and then run around the yard like ( boy it feels good now ) 
Maybe a bigger poop feels better comming out then a small one.
Don't know but she sure enjoys her poop now.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> How about just feed her less and exercise more?


That's what I'm thinking. Also, how about treats? Small treats rather than large or cut back on frequency. I've never actually researched lite or senior foods so really can't comment. I never changed Maggie's food as she got older. She died at almost 14 y.o. eating regular adult kibble.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

We adopted Rhett when he was 7 years old and wanted to give him a more natural and healthy diet that would also be good for his joints as he got older. We were recommended to try him on Nutro's Natural Choice Large Breed Senior as it had a higher levels of Glucosamine and Chondroitin. We kept him on this for most of his life until he had to go to a softer canned dog food like Purina One and we mixed in his dry food with it. He loved this food.

If you need one that is easy on the stomach, the best match on the Nutro site would be the Natural Choice Limited Ingredient Diet Adult Lamb Meal and Rice formula. You can view different recommended selections according to what you check off in their product choices on their site at http://www.nutro.com/natural-dog-food/natural-choice-dog-food.aspx I highly recommend their product.


----------

